
Google Cloud COO Diane Bryant has left after less than a year - Jerry2
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/03/google-cloud-coo-diane-bryant-has-left-after-less-than-a-year.html
======
Crash0v3rid3
Guess we know who will be Intels next CEO.

